# Schwinn prewar locking springer



## Colt (Nov 19, 2022)

This is a Schwinn men’s bike prewar locking springer. It’s complete as pictured with the original key. It’s a little crusty as pictured with some of the black darts left. Winning bidder pays shipping.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)

80.00


----------



## Colt (Nov 19, 2022)

Nd


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)

95.00


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)

Appears to be ladies no?


----------



## Colt (Nov 19, 2022)

Neck is short ladies are long
Nd


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)

I have a ladies frame that this would fit.
105.00


----------



## Colt (Nov 19, 2022)

The top is longer for ladies I don’t think this will fit
Nd


----------



## Scrick67 (Nov 19, 2022)

175


----------



## Colt (Nov 19, 2022)

Nd


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 19, 2022)

Post war measures 7 inches long


----------



## Scrick67 (Nov 19, 2022)

You're right Jose pre war men's is much much shorter than that I'm out....


----------

